# My First Walther P 22



## Steven (Mar 2, 2012)

Just picked this up at my local indoor range. I've been thinking of getting a smaller backup gun for my CCW and after feeling the Walther I was hooked.

I already use a S&W EZ 9 and like it a lot but it doesn't fit in my pocket. The P22 fitss nicely. I like the 10 round capacity but I ordered a set of +5 adapters so now they hold 15 rounds of either Federal Punch, CCI Mini Mags or CCI Velocitors.

I'll test it Wednesday and make sure it works with everything; otherwise it will be relegated as a plinker.


----------



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

Looking forward to what you find out


----------



## Zahnarzt (Jun 6, 2021)

I have a Walther PPQ 22 and love it. I don’t carry though and use it only at the range. Pretty sure the P22 is smaller, but guessing the ergonomics are similar. 

Was at the range this week and handled a CCP and PPS. Both felt good in my hand but I really liked the CCP feel. Didn’t fire either so I can’t comment on that. But ergonomically, the CCP was great.


----------



## Steven (Mar 2, 2012)

Right now it's a plinker. Too many malfunctions but it is the break in period. I'll fire 500 rounds of Mini Mags to make sure it works right before I'll count on it.

I shot Mini Mags, Velocitors and Standard Velocity out of it. Wow could I tell a big difference in the report of the Velocitors. Not too much to handle but I'm pretty sure that's what I would carry.

Accuracy was better than I expected with all ammo. SV had the tightest groups and I only shot at 7 yards. For a concealed handgun I think that would be about the average shot.

I did make one change already. I installed a fiber optic front sight with the green dot. Definitely easier to see.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Steven said:


> Just picked this up at my local indoor range. I've been thinking of getting a smaller backup gun for my CCW and after feeling the Walther I was hooked.
> 
> I already use a S&W EZ 9 and like it a lot but it doesn't fit in my pocket. The P22 fitss nicely. I like the 10 round capacity but I ordered a set of +5 adapters so now they hold 15 rounds of either Federal Punch, CCI Mini Mags or CCI Velocitors.
> 
> *I'll test it Wednesday and make sure it works with everything; otherwise it will be relegated as a plinker.*


It was and is a plinker. Whoever told you that a .22 is a self defense gun is highly optimistic at best, and irresponsible and foolish at worst.
If you shot me with a .22 and I found out about it, the consequences might be more than you bargained for.


----------



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

Goldwing said:


> It was and is a plinker. Whoever told you that a .22 is a self defense gun is highly optimistic at best, and irresponsible and foolish at worst.
> If you shot me with a .22 and I found out about it, the consequences might be more than you bargained for.


Haha if they shot you and you found out. That was classic.


----------

